# MacBook OS Tiger --> Leopard USB



## Lamamac (17 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Blanc (1,86Ghz 2Go ram) sous Tiger 10.4.11. Cependant, cet OS me semble bien obsolète. Je me suis donc renseigné pour installer Léopard mais il faut un CD d'installation, et c'est le hic, le lecteur CD ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai vu qu'on pouvais créer une clé USB d'installation pour un OS X. 

Je me tourne vers vous pour me guider dans cette petite aventure.. J'ai une connexion internet, un macbook compatible et une clé usb de 32 GO.

Si j'ai bien compris, les étapes sont :
1. Télécharger un .dmg de léopard
2. Créer la clé usb bootable sur le mac
3. Insérer la clé usb et démmarer sur la clé

Est-ce bon ? Et par ce biais un peu olé olé de l'installation, peut-on aller directement à Mountain Lion tant qu'à faire ou il faut tout de même faire ces étape pour léo, SL puis lion ?

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

je résume pour être sûr d'avoir bien compris.
Tu désires installer Léopard sur ton MB dont le cd ne fonctionne pas.
Pour ce faire tu veux créer une clef bootable à partir d'un dmg chargé sur le web.
C'est ça ?

Alors je pense que tu n'es pas sur le bon forum.
Il est fort possible qu'ici personne ne te renseigne concernant l'installation d'un OS "chopé" sur le net.

Toutefois tu peux toujours investir dans un lecteur portable (que l'on trouve à des prix fort raisonnables) et acheter, c'est encore faisable, sur le site apple le cd d'installation de Snow Léopard.
Pour upgrader vers Lion ou Mountain Lion il te faudra vérifier la compatibilité de ton Mac, et notamment vérifier si tes 2 Go de Ram sont suffisants.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Juillet 2014)

tiens : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E9E_1iztC4&index=3&list=UU6C--GqFtlrqsZkWhV8SfPA

j'ai fait le tuto pour g4/g5 mais ça marche pour Intel. Faut juste mettre en partition GUID.


----------



## Lamamac (17 Juillet 2014)

Je comprends que vous êtes contre le Dl, mais je souhaite découvrir OS X avec ce Mac pour savoir si ça me plait ou non pour investir par la suite dans un modèle récent. Voyez-cela comme une version d'essai ! 

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses, je regarderais la vidéo ce soir. 

Combien de temps dur une opération de mise à jour comme celle-ci ?

Enfin j'ai une question plus général : peut on passer de Tiger à SnowLeopard ou absolument Leopart avant ? Car même en CD Leopart tout court se fait rare..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------

J'ai regardé la vidéo et je me rappelle avoir fait les mêmes étapes avec virtualbox sur PC. 

J'essaye cela ce soir, si je vous tiens au courant. 

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2014)

et bien si tu veux prendre de BONNES habitudes commence par fuir les methodes douteuses

par ailleurs tu dis que tu veux " découvrir"

et bien Tiger est un très bon OS
un peu ancien mais très bon.

et sinon Snow leopard est toujours en vente chez Apple pour 18 euros


----------



## Lamamac (17 Juillet 2014)

Trop obsolète pour mon utilisation (Photoshop, after effect, garage band etc)

Je ne trouve plus de logiciels tournant sur Tiger..


----------



## Lamamac (17 Juillet 2014)

J'ai suivi le tuto, tout s'est bien passé, merci beaucoup.


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Juillet 2014)

Lamamac a dit:


> Trop obsolète pour mon utilisation (Photoshop, after effect, garage band etc)
> 
> Je ne trouve plus de logiciels tournant sur Tiger..



[MODE CYNIQUE] Oh, je suis persuadé que tu peux trouver un photoshop tournant sur Tiger de la même manière que tu as trouvé ton OS.
Et garageband, lui, est présent sur Tiger.[/MODE CYNIQUE]


----------

